# groomer bows, bandanas or other things



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I like them.
We like going to Petsmart around the holidays, as they give out collar charms.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I do most of our dogs' grooming at home, but the few times someone does go to a groomer, I think bows are cute. We request them for our 13 yr old poodle mix


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

I really like them!!! Always have. My new groomer is awesome, but doesn't do the "bow" thing anymore...kinda makes me a little sad.  lol!

If somebody doesn't like it, they can just take it off. No need to let it get their panties knotted up. 

It's really sweet of you, I think.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Our groomer does really cute bandannas. For Halloween, she had boy and girl ones with ghosts and candy and things on them. Very cute. I only have one dog that gets groomed, so I only ever get the boy things... which are almost always bandannas, but I would LOVE to get a little black bow tie or something that is already on his collar when I picked him up. Seriously, I can't even stress how in love I would be with that!  

TQ has gone to the groomer and gotten her nails clipped and painted once or twice, and even though she doesn't have much hair, they somehow managed to get a bow to stay on the back of her head... I think in the event a dog comes in that doesn't have the hair for a bow/their owners request to not get one, a pretty bauble for their collar would be cute (but probably expensive to make?). There's this lady on etsy that makes bows and flowers that you easily attach to collars with the little rubber bands (and if they break they're easy to replace). But again... seems expensive to be your groomer give-away. (LINK)

Okay... that was longer than it needed to be, but you get my point? Right? lol

Anyway... long story short, I love getting the cute accessories at the groomer, and have even contemplated going and asking them if I could buy a few different colors of their bandannas for Tate to have for everyday wear... he looks adorable in them, what can I say?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

We just do bandanna's, and there's only a couple of people who have said they don't want them (the same owners that don't like collars either and will only use a harness) I don't bother with bows unless specifically requested! Apart from the rare few, everyone else loves them!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I like bows but don't put them on a lot of the time. I have a lot of nit picky clients. The little old lady with waaaaayyyyy to much time on her hands type of people, you know the ones. I don't mind them usually, I am good at catering to that type of "Oh but fifi is my BABY" type of folks and those are the people who actually bring fifi in on a regular schedule and are willing to pay top dollar to get the best of the best. The problem is these ladies like bows so one of two things happens
A) Fifi comes back two or four weeks later (depending on what client it is and what type of schedule I have them on) and the bow is matted into the hair. hwell:

B) I band the bow in loosely so it will only hang out long enough for mommy to enjoy it for a day or so at the most and typically just a few hours and viola, I get a phone call. (frantic old lady voice here) " Leia, Fifi's bow fell out can I get another one or how do I put it back in or what do I do (umm yeah like it's the end of the world.) I then have to explain for the billionith time that the bow is TEMPORARY and is SUPPOSED to fall out or be taken out and no I cannot put it in better because remember when I have to clip fifi's ears to get the first one out? :bird:

So I don't use bows except on my more "normal" oh ok that's that maybe not a good way to put it lets try "less high strung" clients that I know I won't be looking at a huge knotted mess in a month when their dog comes back. 

I don't use bandanna's much either except at Holidays. I used to all the time and I really like them. With the number of dog's I'm grooming right now though it's not worth the expense for the handful of clients who would like them. Though occasionally I happen to run across some interesting fabric for cheap and just have to have it to make my OWN dogs some "perdy" neck wear and will use the excess for client dogs. When I go back to working more of a full time schedule - of I should say IF I go back to working full time I'll probably bring the bandanna's back. People here liked them OK though they usually take them off in a day or so. I only have ONE dog who wears his forever and ewwww it's sooooo nasty when he comes back four weeks later and still has it on. Haha, they bathe him between grooms but apparently the concept of washing the collar or bandanna escapes them. (and they wonder why he still smells a bit doggy after his bath at home but not after his groom.)


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I have Chinese Cresteds (both Hairless and Powderpuff) and a Standard Poodle. Hate the bows, first thing I do is remove them, and am annoyed by having to try to get them out/off the hair. What I care about is a clean, trimmed dog who was well taken care of while at the groomer's shop. So yes I am the other end of the "demanding" spectrum


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its a thoughtful act, I know I appreciate it whenever the groomers put bows on Elphie ((she may not XD but I sure do lol ))

and my mom just gushes when Scooter gets a bandanna 

I say go for it! if someone doesn't like it they'll take it out :] and if they do they'll remember that you gave that extra little touch to make they're furbaby a bit more extraordinary


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I only do bows upon request (when I get a female standard.. SHE WILL WEAR BOWS!) and I only do bandanas for clients I know that like them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I clip my own, and would not dream of using bows, bandannas or perfume - all part of the slippery slope to putting frilly frocks on dogs, I fear! Since Poppy's top priority after grooming is to head for the muddiest, muckiest patch of field and river she can find, and have a good splash and paddle, a utility clip and daily brushing seem the more sensible way for us - but each to her own, I suppose!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

P2P WHERE do you find the time to make all that stuff  I stay so busy grooming and doing other business stuff, I couldn't ever find the time to do the FUN stuff, lol. I just buy my bows from Bardel and do bandana's on special occasions and holidays for boy dogs.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my groomer does bandanas on all her dogs & temperance came home w/ a bandana AND a bow (of which she lost both in less than an hour)

i'm of the camp of i don't love them, but that's me. my dogs love my groomer and i'll just let her do that so my daughter can enjpy our dogs in their bandanas for a few minutes


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Margotsmom said:


> I have Chinese Cresteds (both Hairless and Powderpuff) and a Standard Poodle. Hate the bows, first thing I do is remove them, and am annoyed by having to try to get them out/off the hair. What I care about is a clean, trimmed dog who was well taken care of while at the groomer's shop. So yes I am the other end of the "demanding" spectrum


 why don't you (politely) request NO BOWS when you go? Seems to me that a groomer would be happy to comply if they KNEW you didn't like them. Has the added plus for the groomer not to waste the ribbon you since you don't enjoy, ya know. Same thing with the bandannas, I mean those special touches cost me money after all I if I know a client doesn't like it I am just as happy to save them for somebody else. I don't figure the cost of that type of thing into the cost of grooming really, I consider it complimentary, though don't get me wrong it doesn't cost very much per bow.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

not to mention its not that big of a hassle XD
Elphies bows come off in the car...because shes to finicky and paws at her head v.v;


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Keithsomething said:


> not to mention its not that big of a hassle XD
> Elphies bows come off in the car...because shes to finicky and paws at her head v.v;


LoL, Yeah I can't keep bows on Wonder either, she doesn't the same thing. Saleens always ruins hers in her ears so I stopped bothering. Within five minutes of her messing with them they look all squashed and tattered... if they stay in at all that is.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> LoL, Yeah I can't keep bows on Wonder either, she doesn't the same thing. Saleens always ruins hers in her ears so I stopped bothering. Within five minutes of her messing with them they look all squashed and tattered... if they stay in at all that is.


Exactly so I've gone to making my own fancy collars/necklaces 
Elphie has a pearl necklace ((because no real lady should be without her pearls...even if they are fakes)) that I beaded together and used an old clasp on  she wears it when I take her in to work for her 30 minutes of fawning over ^_^


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the bandanas, but I'm not really a fan of the bows.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Bows*

My groomer did ear bows the first time we used her, to the absolute horror of my S.O., who has enough issues with how poodles reflect on his manhood .

We compromise now; groomer does a collar bow in manly colours, and we're all happy.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I have bows, collar bows, bandannas and boy neck ties. I always ask my client's when they check in what they prefer. Most people are getting away from bows in the ears because they can't or don't bother to take out and the ears really get messed up. 
On the same thyme, I offer nail painting and I have a total of 3 customers who want the dogs nails done.
Cologne and finish sprays are another issue. Alot of dogs or their owners are allergic to them. So I now always ask about that at check in time as well.
I think people like simple more these days then in times past. That's just my experience. Could be where I live too?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pearlsmum said:


> Could be where I live too?


That's a good point. I've worked in several places around this area and there are huge differences between the clients from one neighborhood or city than from another. When I first started working in my hometown everyone coming into the vet clinic was a shave him as short as you can go and it frustrated the crap out of me. I HATE a day full of shave downs. I want to make them look pretty... Closer down by the beach people have more money and more time on their hands and want the frills and the longer hair. I target those clients. I don't have any regulars that get shaved now... 

Hey where do you get your neckties? I have a few people who might like those but everytime I happen across them they seem more expensive than what I am willing to pay.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm excited that I'm going to have a dog who can possibly get all this stuff! But I will say that from the city where our vet is to the city of my possible groomer, there is a difference of who would want bows.

For bowties and regular ties, I have patterns I bought when they go on sale. Those came with a Christmas set that had stockings and a couple other things but I use them all year round (I'm not a groomer, I make collars, leashes, beds, etc)


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Wonderpup,
I have the guy's card at my shop where I get some, they are cheaper than the one's at Davis and are made from ribbon. I'll see if can get you the info tomarrow.
I get some from Davis for big dogs they are made of material, but are a little pricey.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My husband was horrified when I would come home with bows in our male spoos ears. He called him a pansy. I enjoyed them especially tormenting my husband was fun too. He doesn't have a big problem with them in our females ears however and I like bandanas. I even bought a few for my girls. I'd love to see scrunchies on their collars etc. I went hunting at Christmas for that sort of thing. I think bow ties would be adorable on a male.


----------



## bertadel (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the tiny bows. My dog OK with them. They dont bother her and I think they are cute.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love to put bows in Lacey. Especially the feather bows. As for my clients, I just do an "extras" survey when I do their first consult, bows? bandana? perfume? polish? nail grind? toothbrush? It only takes an extra minute the first time and then the client gets their puppy the way they like it. I do tell my client 3 day max on the bows. If your dog comes in with the bows still in his/her hair, then no more bows. So far, all my clients comply because the ones who love bows would be REALLY sad if I said no more.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I usually remove the bow from Poppy after I get it home, but I do have to say that I don't think it is a very "pretty" bow. If it was pretty I might leave it in longer or remove it easy so I could us it at some other time.

P2P- surely I'm not the only one to want this, but how about some pics


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pearlsmum said:


> Wonderpup,
> I have the guy's card at my shop where I get some, they are cheaper than the one's at Davis and are made from ribbon. I'll see if can get you the info tomarrow.
> I get some from Davis for big dogs they are made of material, but are a little pricey.


I'd love the info for future use. I don't order anything from Davis at all. I am allergic it seems to so many of their products, (mostly shampoo) and the rep here in the area is kind of a witch with a capitol B so I just avoid their stuff all together.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Karma'sACat said:


> I'm not a groomer, I make collars, leashes, beds, etc)


Do you make collars and leashes and stuff to sell or just as a hobby? What kind do you make? I am looking at various sources for materials at the moment to make a few collars for my girls b/c I can NEVER seem to find exactly what I want when I am collar shopping. To picky I suppose? :rolffleyes:


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

The first time I got Ted groomed, one of the pet shop employees tried to sucker me in to giving him bows. 

Mind you, I couldn't even recognize him (because he had to get shaved down due to matting, North Shore didn't even groom him before giving him to us), because of the fou-fou cut she convinced me to let him have to let his shave down look better. 

He looked so ridiculous with that huge top knot of his and his skinny shaved down body-the bows just killed me. He kept trying to pull the bows off himself, and finally I cut them off when we got home. Poor baby was depressed for the next two days.

The petshop I take Ted to get groomed puts bandanas around the dogs' necks after grooming. Next time I take Ted for a wash ($35!, but they do a good job on all the dogs that come through their doors), I'll ask for a blue one.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen the neckties on another forum and they are the cutest thing ever! Very creative too. I would love to put one on Bailey but his collar hardly shows b/c of his hair, I know the tie wouldn't. 

I think bows/bandannas/what have you are a nice gesture. Those that don't care for them should perhaps mention it and it wouldn't hurt for a groomer to ask if they are wanted. 

Bailey refuses to wear his topknot up. He will rub his head until the hair breaks and he is left almost bald. Part of the reason he is back in his Schnauzer clip. I've also been told that topknots (Maltese, Yorkies, Shih Tzus) should be redone once a day, so I can see how that would be a hassle for some people and impossible for anyone suffering w/ arthritis in their hands.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

I love them. The first time I took Mia to the groomers they put little red bows with white hearts on her ears. She looked like she had pigtails on. It was so adorable. 

When we got her she was very poorly groomed and they took hours to even her out. I was so happy, I know to some it's "just" bows, but it nearly brought me to tears.

The second time we we took her she had a bandana on. It had cats on it, LOL. But I like it. I love the little "extra touches" my groomer does because it makes me feel like she really cares about my pet and isn't just doing it for the cash.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think that my clients really love the EXTRAS I give them. I have had many people tell me they "save" them all in a drawer and have every single one since I first opened. (which I think is a bit weird, but Oh well!!"

I recently bought a cheap Singer sewing machine so I could make better stuff. I have a huge amount of stuff and am always adding to it. I spend about 5 hours last Sunday on my day off making collar scrunchies. My limit that I spend PER DOG is about $1.00. Sometimes I can make a little beaded necklace for 30 cents and other stuff runs about $1.25 but that is for EVERY dog. I buy the tiniest bows cause my fingers dont work like they used to. I have some pictures of some of my stuff


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW, I see why your clients keep them what a personal touch its shows that you really care about the dogs that you groom hats off to you :clap2:.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I personally like bows, so when I take the girls to the shop I put them in. i do have some clients that like them, some that don't care one way or another. Only once have I ever had a client get really huffy with me. His wife brought in their rottie to be shaved down (I know I know) and I put a red bandanna on him when I was done. the husband picks up the dog, and when I bring his "so masculine he has to go to a day spa for a haircut" dog up with a bandana he jerks the bandana off of the dog, throws it on the floor and says "Don't be making my dog look like a F**" 

:rolffleyes::bird: yeah... I love me some homophobes


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are beautiful. That would be something I would leave in and then carefully take out to use later. Wish my groomer would do that.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I always really appreciated the little bows/decorations our dogs got when they were groomed.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

These collar scrunchies I have been making are abut the same cost as a bandana but they go thru laundering much better without looking "raggedy".
I figured out how to make them and they are very simple for any groomer to make. I get 8 per yard....about the same for bandanas.

I am sewing the gold satin ones but Gino is modeling the "pretty in pink" style commonly chosen by female maltese and shih tzu's.


----------

